# PinkiePassion - pics ...15/2



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Awesome fishing session, pretty much mirrored my new-years day '07 success of bagging out pinkie snapper...   

Rippa morning - no wind no waves no worries...

Got on the water 5am, pitch bloody black, head lamp failed to work so was fishing by moonlight (of which there was none). Trolled lure as i paddled across to the hunting grounds without any takers and dropped anchor about where i fished last time. as i had already prepared my SP rod i cast out and left rod in holder to bait up my other rig. before i had the bait on the hook (which in complete utter darkness can be a difficult task) the SP rod buckles over...woohoo .... letting off the drag i let him swim about while i finish baiting the other rod. Cast bait out and swapped rods in holders and proceed to pull in hooked fish when bait rod starts thumping  ... For the next 2 1/2 hours this is all i did. cast bait/SP swap with other rod in holder and bring in fish on the other. Double hook ups was a regular feature and became chaotic at the best of times. Had 4 pinkies flapping around in bottom of Yak with a double hook up at the same time :shock: :shock: :shock:

I mean this is the ultimate fishing experience (apart from not getting any REAL big fish) but it was a little bit too much. couldnt keep on top of the situation and it all finially came to a head with a spooled line (with fish still on) + baited rig was wrapped up in net with pinkie flapping about and triple knoting the whole friigin mess (non-enviromental net CRAP- mental note - get an enviro net and avoid headaches) and somehow the not-in-use lure came free from third rod and made a mess of the spooled line and and and Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhh :evil: and all this in almost complete darkness bloodys#&tf*%kbastard.

to be honest i was a little frazzled, i had x2 hook in the finger incidents and the amount of pinkie spines i copped left my hands feeling numb. i had 7 nice keepers on the Yak, released upwards of 20 or more, used my last 3" pumpinseed minnow (which they were destroying) and was running outta time (7.30am and had to be on the road for work by 8am)so decided to try catch something on the lures. Make it a Trifector of which i have often done in the short amount of time ive been YakFishing.WELL...
tied on a STORM THUNDER :wink: Poddy, and within 20 meters hooked onto another nice pinkie and released, paddled another30-40 meters hooked up to another pinkie,released, and then my time on the water was over.

only 1 fish caught measured under 20cm, majority came in around 30cm mark... 
All fish caught were self-hooked....didnt have time to play around with the plastics and just used 'em as you do with normal baits. a truly amazing product and once i finish my freezer stock of pillies i dont think i will ever buy such baits again. Soft plastics RULE 8)

have taken some cool pics and hoping to get to my friends over the weekend to post on site.

Really wished you could have joined me Tim, would be great to share such experiences with another yakker on the water.

Anyway had a total blast, caught my dinner (3 dinners worth) and made it to the OH&S meeting only 25 minutes late :twisted:

Man, couldnt think of a better way to kick of ya day.   

top "o the morning to ya...










hot action on the go...










not long after this shot i had 4 good plate sized pinkies in the yak and both rods were hooked up...










managed this fella on a Storm Lure...










just a great morning out...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I...but.....

Damn, sounds like an absolute blast mate, to add insult the meeting was cancelled on me.

****!

See you next time for sure.


----------



## knot-too-fast (May 21, 2006)

Bloody ripper Tony    
What an experience and i guess at that time of the morning no tits n' bums to distract you on the beach :lol: ( I assume you fished Sunnyside)
I have just been told by my local tackle shop that the Gulp 3'' minnow grubs in Pumpkinseed are in short supply.. So better buy up quick.


----------



## kantong (Nov 5, 2006)

great report! love the double hook ups! makes the early mornings all worth it!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I hope you're not expecting any sympathy for getting spooled or stuck with trebles and associated chaos.

What a great session. May you have many more.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

So, what's the forcast for tomorrow morning? :mrgreen:


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUPu8l8AACFfgAASQKcACAAgFIA379+gMAC6A1T9TTRPVPFNpppGTRpoMaYjCNMAAART8kjagAAMQAiOeqSOABbeVdp5D8gjBj8mqqImAV0VoOhqmhdc14c1IDQkvIkx2TrlWOjlFBumAmjzpH8nQ1jv75rJVxN5LwVJB8nnUBLvYQxzr9D+oUqWFyznQQfB+KYEScpRZtSNqabWrOljmuWVrIlk7kQ7BoZOyaZGO0nwwBMTjZwabQT+LuSKcKEgh93kvg==


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

was just a magic morning guys...couldnt ask for better conditions.

Ohhh tim tim tim... next time mate :wink: 
yeah fished sunnyside John ( no nudies/not that i had time to look) and i know what you mean about low stock on the 3" pumpkinseed, the last 3 times ive gone to get some, completely sold out... 
my 1st time spooled peril. Jezusssssssssss :x 
Appreciate that you understand Red, and now i have experienced the frustrating scenario i can now fully understand how other fishos in this situation feel about it. I can now sympathise.Just pray to the FishGods THAT wont happen again.

Cheers all.


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Let us take a moment to consider...

Y-knot got his rod into some pinkies at Sunnyside.

Ok, I'm done now.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Y- Knot rocks out with his rod out.....

I went there on Wendesday at 5am and had a good run of Pinkies too. Also saw a nudie......very disturbing. Looks like the boys are back in town (fish that is).

I'm keen to go again too. Also thinking Flinders.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Only ever fished the Peir at Flinders, where do you propose Scott?


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

I wouldn't mind joining you guys too. Haven't launched form Sunnyside yet. Damn inconvenient for work to hot up just now. But I might get there with some luck!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

the great thing about sunnyside is its close in to the shoreline, well sheltered and offers great views...especially if theres some sunny bakers of the wink wink nudge nudge variety


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

dagnabbit.. i was gunna pull a sickie today too. farkme

now that the pinkies are back i definitely have to get on the water soon... maybe tomorrow night...

sounds like an awesome session. thanks for the report


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Who's keen for an AM fish?

What time's sunrise?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Woohoo!  Go Tony, great to hear you brained em mate.


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

Ripper report Y-knot thanks for a good laugh. Congrats on a top session. Don`t you love trying to stay in control of all the kaos. Steve.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

It must be a healthy little reef out there Hobie, i had very similar results New years day, just cant get onto something of more substantial size...

might be able to get out for an early AM fish on the sat....anyone anyone


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i might get on the water tomorrow night, but other than that, sunday morning looks like my most likely bet...


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

Saturday is probably out for me, my best bet is tomorrow morning.

Maybe.


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a likely start for tomorrow am so long as the kids and fun stopper dont work against me tonight.

Flinders is the backup plan for Saturday arvo if the wind drops out and sailing is a non event. Forecast is 10 to 15 knots from the North with high temperatures which usualy means there is no wind south of Frankston.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Hi Tony

Bigger fish on a higher tide with a little chop and wind. They also may take a little longer in the season to creep back on.

All sorts of fish turn up on that patch at diffrent times. Even kingies.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Kraley.

Serves you right for letting her hear you.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Pinkbitonarodmania for ya Tony down at Mornington...what a nice way to start a working day. With the smut'n'immuendo out of the way, congrats on a fine fishin mission...sounds like it was game on, and on, and on :!: . Gotta luv a warm calm AM onwater...very Noosa  . Well done on all methods (including some Thunderstickin). I'm only just now looking at paddling options for Fri/Sat...a lot of it looks like hot wind :shock: Tommorrow AM is a goer...was looking at Northern PPB again but if you fella's are hitting south I can alter me course  What's plans gents :?:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

I'm a 50/50 Poddy. All depends on how Little Jack sleeps tonight. Dont change any plans for me. If he sleeps through I'll be there about 5:15am.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

80/20 now in favour of fish


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

*yawns*

Guess I missed the alarm then


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

kept an eye on the water on my way to work but couldn't see any yaks on the water..


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

...Y-Knot ... said:


> e.
> 
> Really wished you could have joined me Tim, would be great to share such experiences with another yakker on the water.


And you could have used Tim's light :lol:

YK plenty of action mate despite the troubles and a fantastic result


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

:lol: done that on a couple of occassions Tim, need to put alarm clock outta arms reach so im forced to get out the bed. 
seabreeze was showing good conditions for this morning,wonder where poddy/PJ finished up.

I cant get out over the weekend now, visiting folks Horsham, but looking at another pre work session on tue/wed...


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Looking like sat morning for me at the Point.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Same for me PeterJ, I would've been there tonight but for the lightning. Anyone else about :?: :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

I hope to be there at around the same time , but without the need for bolt cutters


----------



## Tim (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm probably out for most of the weekend now, might get a peddle in, but I won't be fishing.


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Mate it was blowing a gale. Poddy got a small pinkie, trolling. Some guys in a small tinnie pulled a 3.5 kilo snapper out of the place.


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah was pretty tough but whoever painted the sunrise should win a prize...t'was an absolute beaut. Good to catch ya again PeterJ, Mr Three Point Five has one of us paddlers names on his side next time...even if we have to play pirates with the tin men. I'm happy for you gents to do all the biff'n'bash while I sit back with a parrot and bottle of rum making the Arrrr noise. Has anyone seen where I put me eyepatch and ice bucket? :wink:


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

pictures have come out not very clear...cant even see the bend in my rod in the "hot action" pic ??? the pictures were clear as when they were posted but???


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Does the Sierra Spring Water comapny know there is a bunch of fish in their product? Nice pics again Tony


----------

